# Im really desperate cant stop crying



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, Im really confused and desperate! Ive had 3 cycles of IVF. The first two were egg share and I produced approx 12 embryos each cycle approx 6 each for my recipient and myself. On the first cycle I got a grade 2 and a grade 2+ embryo each 8 cell  (grade 1 being the best). on day 3, the others were not good enough to freezeThe second cycle same amount of embryos but I had a grade 1 and grade 1+ embryo one at 7 cell and one at 8 cell day 3. This cycleI changed clinic as my NHS go came up. Again I got 12 embryos 10 fertilised. 2 were at 2 cell on day day so had them put back. The other 8 didnt make  to freezing again. Do you think this indicates poor embryos or is it normal for embryos to change each cycle. I'm starting to think it will never happen for us and that there's something wrong with my embryos. What is your honest opinion?


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello Coully,

I am sorry you are so upset. You need to book a follow-up consultation with your clinic and make sure that they have all the embryo information from your cycles so they can look into how they developed while they were in the lab over the time they were there, rather than just the stage at embryo transfer.

It sounds like you have good egg numbers each time and embryo quality can vary from cycle to cycle - there are plenty of people who have not got pregnant easily but have had an IVF success - this shows how unfortunately there is not always a baby-making embryo in every cycle.

Try to remain upbeat - you now have lots on information on how you respond physically and you know what is involved in an IVF cycle. Your consultant should be able to use this information to see where you can go from here. You may also wish to book in with a Counsellor - your clinic should have one affiliated to them. A lot more people see them than you ever realise.

Best wishes


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thankyou for your reply. I spoke to the embryologist at the clinic today and she said that the embryos themselves were not of a poor quality and it was more down to the slow development as they were only at 2 cells on day 2. I also have hydrosalpinges which means toxic fluid can leak into the uterus and be harmful to the embryos. Im looking into having my tubes removed. What are your thoughts on hydrosalpinges and the effect on implantation? Also can hydros have any impact on embryo quality? 
Thanks again. This is the most useful thread on this website it is a priviledge to have direct contact with an embryologist. In your experience can embryos change each cycle?
Any advice welcome.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

